# Wearing Socks During Sex



## HowdyPardner (Jul 12, 2016)

Have any of you gentlemen ever been criticized for keeping your socks on during sex? Researching the topic brings up mostly negative comments. Women say it's a turn off and signals a fear of commitment. Some people call it weird. My wife never complained. But, after reading so many criticisms, I wonder what she might really think. I'm afraid to ask. To me it's not uncomfortable or weird. I don't know. Is it normal? To be honest, I always thought of keeping the socks on as badass and boss-like. I can't be the only man on this forum who thinks sex is better with socks on. Support and encouragement would be appreciated. Feel free to send a friendly email message to: thanks4comment at gmail dot com


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

I don't but my wife does regularly 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

peterrabbit said:


> I don't but my wife does regularly
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Ditto for us. I take mine off when I come in the door. Wife has cold feet so hers stay on. I don't have a foot fetish so I'm focused on certain other parts of her.anatomy.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I think there is a fine line .... a point in time to where wearing socks is accepted. 

It's not sexy. It's not a turn on..... but at some point, if your partner has cold feet or needs foot medication/cream....then so be it. 

I guess at some point, it's just not a turn OFF.


----------



## HowdyPardner (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks guys. I wish my wife would wear socks like I do, especially in winter. She can have some mighty cold feet.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

fishingforphotosofwomeninnothingbutsocks at gmail dot com


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I wear mittens to bed. 

jk!!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I live in a hot country, so socks would be a no no. Having lived in a very cold country, I can see how socks might be necessary and much more sexier than two blocks of ice spoiling the fun!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I usually wear one sock, more like a golf club cover


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

If I notice DH is wearing socks, he's doing it wrong!

Seriously, though, I live in MI. A few months out of the year, we're up to our knees in snow and cold. I'd rather be touched by soft cotton than icy tootsies.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> I wear mittens to bed.
> 
> jk!!


Into the kinky stuff ... ehh ...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I usually wear one sock, more like a golf club cover


So like a putter cover? Or for your "driver"?

Oh lord you're not one of those people that has club covers on his irons are you? :frown2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> So like a putter cover? Or for your "driver"?
> 
> Oh lord you're not one of those people that has club covers on his irons are you? :frown2:


For the Driver :laugh:

The only golfing I have ever done is mini golfing lol. Kinda odd since I used to live right across the street from a golf course!

If I do golf though, I would do in style!


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I have always found it sexy as hell when my wife wears socks to bed. Not entirely sure why...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think a woman wearing nothing but socks is sexy too. 

Pink socks.

Fuzzy pink socks.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned-It.45 said:


> I think a woman wearing nothing but socks is sexy too.
> 
> Pink socks.
> 
> Fuzzy pink socks.


I like just little white socks. Gets me every time :grin2:


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

a lot of times I don't even take my clothes off, just drop them to my ankles. LOL


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I tried sex with my socks on last night. Granted I was by myself, but seemed normal 0


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sounds weird to me but in my case, I really wouldn't care.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned-It.45 said:


> I think a woman wearing nothing but socks is sexy too.


Definitely. Especially long socks up to the knees.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I tried sex with my socks on last night. Granted I was by myself, but seemed normal 0


Your hand didn't feel jealous of your feet?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> Definitely. Especially long socks up to the knees.


Oh yeah, the rainbow colored Pippi Longstockings type? :smile2:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned-It.45 said:


> Oh yeah, the rainbow colored Pippi Longstockings type? :smile2:


I REALLY hate to pour any water on your visualization, but I prefer solid colors.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I think you are right. Nothing sexy here.


----------

